# Selezione Desktop Environment

## HoX

Innanzitutto chiedo scusa se ho sbagliato il forum su cui postare, ma non ero sicuro di quale dovevo scegliere tra i 3.

Mi sto accingendo ad installare il desktop environment e vorrei poter scegliere di volta in volta quale usare (a scelta tra kde, gnome e xfce). Sapreste consigliarmi come ottenere ciò che voglio e se c'è qualche "trucco" per fare un lavoro migliore?

Al momento la mia installazione è quella base (solo console) con l'aggiunta del server X.org e i driver nVidia. Nient'altro di significativo. Ringrazio tutti quanti anticipatamente

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io partirei dall'installare tutto quello che ti serve, poi i vari de li scegli o creandoti diversi "startx" persnalizzati, oppure emergendo uno tra gdm kdm etc etc che ti fanno scegliere all'avvio che de utilizzare.

----------

## GiRa

Intanto installerei fluxbox che si compila in poco ed aiuta in vari casi.

Poi dipende dai tuoi gusti. I DE più matursi sono certamente KDE e Gnome.

Poi secondo me KDE come usabilità è anni luce avanti a Gnome (una volta usavo Gnome). Però è una questione delicata..

----------

## HoX

Il mio problema più che altro è:

se io installo (in ordine) kde, gnome, xfce, xdm (quest'ultimo funziona per scegliere quale DE usare, vero?) potrei avere dei problemi particolari o a livello utopistico funziona tutto (posto che io configuri i file)?

----------

## GiRa

Funziona tutto senza pensare all'utopia.

Ti consiglierei di usare kdm o gdm.

È la Ubutnu che fa tre diverse iso per ogni DE, cosa che, secondo me, non ha nessun senso. La confusione che hai lo dimostra.

----------

## HoX

che vantaggi ci sono nell'usare kdm o gdm?

Io avevo pensato ad xdm xkè ho visto qui http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Personalizzazione_di_XDM che è molto personalizzabile, oltre ad essere il più leggero dei tre. Poi da qui scelgo quale DE usare.

Cmq per ora inizio ad installare i DE, poi mi dedico al desktop manager.

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Volendo, potresti anche evitare di usare *dm per selezionare il WM/DE, e affidarti a ~/.xinitrc o /etc/rc.conf

Ciao e benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.
> 
> Volendo, potresti anche evitare di usare *dm per selezionare il WM/DE, e affidarti a ~/.xinitrc o /etc/rc.conf
> 
> Ciao e benvenuto 

 

Lo farei anche, ma siccome mia sorella non è appassionata dell'open source (per motivazioni infinite) e quindi difficilmente si deciderà ad abbandonare winzozz per linux. Io comunque voglio farle provare un linux che (almeno in apparenza) sia il più user-friendly possibile, in modo da ammortizzare il passaggio da win an linux.

... ebbene si... mia sorella è un utonta

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non c'è problema  :Very Happy:  Noi appassionati siamo "gli strani" . Il mondo là fuori è degli utilizzatori e non dobbiamo dimenticarcene.

Il vantaggio di usare [g|k]dm sta nel fatto che questi Login Manager saranno configurabili da Gnome o KDE rispettivamente essendo integrati nell'ambiente. 

Inoltre da entrambi puoi decidere in che ambiente entrare, offrono quindi la massima libertà di scelta e di configurabilità. Installali e poi provali un po' tutti: per switchare da uno all'altro ti sarà sufficiente modificare il valore presente in 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

----------

## HoX

un'ultima cosa... ho appena visto che esiste anche Qingy che non mi sembra male. Permette anche di fare il login in console. Non mi sembra niente male e dicono che è leggerissimo. Qualcuno l'ha già provato? Sa dirmi se è valido?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Anema wrote:*   

> un'ultima cosa... ho appena visto che esiste anche Qingy che non mi sembra male. Permette anche di fare il login in console. Non mi sembra niente male e dicono che è leggerissimo. Qualcuno l'ha già provato? Sa dirmi se è valido?

 

E' molto bello... io l'ho usato....

L'ho abbandonato quando ho preso il portatile, ma finchè è durato è stato un fedele compagno.

----------

## HoX

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   un'ultima cosa... ho appena visto che esiste anche Qingy che non mi sembra male. Permette anche di fare il login in console. Non mi sembra niente male e dicono che è leggerissimo. Qualcuno l'ha già provato? Sa dirmi se è valido? 
> 
> E' molto bello... io l'ho usato....
> 
> L'ho abbandonato quando ho preso il portatile, ma finchè è durato è stato un fedele compagno.

 

Perchè l'hai lasciato prendendo il portatile? te lo chiedo perchè anche io da qui a breve (spero) prenderò il portatile e quindi vorrei capire se c'è un motivo particolare....

----------

## bandreabis

Nessun motivo in particolare.

Ho avuto dei problemi con una versione di qingy/DirectFB sul fisso... versioni presenti nel momento in cui installavo sul portatile.

Solo per pigrizia, in fin dei conti.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Quingy è carino, ma a cosa ti serve se tanto devi tirare su il server X ?

Tanto vale usare direttamente un login manager dentro X  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Quingy è carino, ma a cosa ti serve se tanto devi tirare su il server X ?
> 
> Tanto vale usare direttamente un login manager dentro X 

 

xkè? quincy non usa X? e cmq mi piace il fatto che sia personalizzabile (come anche xdm) e soprattutto che mi permetta di fare il login in console. Buono per mio sorella (xkè è semplice), ma anche per me. Cmq per ora sto solo valutando le varie possibilità. Ora sto installando kde, dopo passo a xfce. poi sceglierò.

----------

## Onip

io ti consiglio kdm o gdm, e non xdm. Per il semplice motivo che per scegliere che ambiente avviare i primi due hanno il loro bel menu integrato, mentre per xdm bisogna usare soluzioni diverse che non sono proprio il massimo.

Inoltre anche loro sono personalizzabili, trovi un sacco di temi carini in giro per internet.

----------

## HoX

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io ti consiglio kdm o gdm, e non xdm. Per il semplice motivo che per scegliere che ambiente avviare i primi due hanno il loro bel menu integrato, mentre per xdm bisogna usare soluzioni diverse che non sono proprio il massimo.

 

in che senso bisogna usare soluzioni diverse?

----------

## Onip

nel senso che quando lo usavo dovevo avviare un programma apposta che facesse da session chooser. l'unico che avevo trovato usava le gtk+ versione 1, quindi avevo un tema molto bello (per me per lo meno) e il menu che quando lo alzavo era pietoso. Poi è questione di gusti.

Considera poi che in gnome (ma penso sia uguale anche in kde) se se avvii da gdm hai disponibili nel menu anche le opzioni per riavviare o spegnere direttamente da lì. con xdm dovresti spegnere gnome e poi spegnere il pc, un passo in più.

Io fossi in te metterei sia gnome sia kde e poi li proverei a fondo. trovato quello che ti piace metti il login manager corrispondente e sei apposto

----------

## Peach

beh se proprio vogliamo dirli tutti: entrance

c'è pure la guidina sul wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Anema wrote:*   

> che vantaggi ci sono nell'usare kdm o gdm?
> 
> Io avevo pensato ad xdm xkè ho visto qui http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Personalizzazione_di_XDM che è molto personalizzabile, oltre ad essere il più leggero dei tre. Poi da qui scelgo quale DE usare.
> 
> Cmq per ora inizio ad installare i DE, poi mi dedico al desktop manager.

 

non è per far polemica... installi kde gnome e xfce   :Shocked: 

e scegli xdm perchè gli altri sono troppo pesanti?   :Rolling Eyes: 

onestamente mi sembra che tu abbia una sana passione per l'automasochismo per voler compilarti tutti e tre i principali de attualmente presenti. oppure hai un server della nasa a cui affibbiare il lavoro di compilazione?

----------

## HoX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   che vantaggi ci sono nell'usare kdm o gdm?
> 
> Io avevo pensato ad xdm xkè ho visto qui http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Personalizzazione_di_XDM che è molto personalizzabile, oltre ad essere il più leggero dei tre. Poi da qui scelgo quale DE usare.
> 
> Cmq per ora inizio ad installare i DE, poi mi dedico al desktop manager. 
> ...

 

no... nessun server. Però ho tanto tempo da perdere. Per ora ho fatto:

```
emerge gnome-light
```

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

e stasera lancio xfce... domani invece passo ad installare il display manager (deciderò quale).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Anema wrote:*   

> xkè? quincy non usa X? e cmq mi piace il fatto che sia personalizzabile (come anche xdm) e soprattutto che mi permetta di fare il login in console. [...] Cmq per ora sto solo valutando le varie possibilità. Ora sto installando kde, dopo passo a xfce. poi sceglierò.

 

qingy lavora in framebuffer quindi sarebbe un'altro sw da configurare a parte non integrato con l'ambiente grafico che decideresti di usare.

Sia kdm che gdm sono facilmente skinnabili ed hanno una perfetta integrazione con i rispettivi DE e permettono di spegnere direttamente la macchina e di riavviarla. Come ti ho detto già sopra, fai prima ad installarli entrambi ed a provare sia gdm che kdm : basta cambiare le 2 righe che t ho segnalato ed il gioco è fatto!

Per l'installazione di KDE ti consiglio di leggere la guida a kde splittato che trovi in questa pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml [se preferisci l'inglese sostituisci a IT EN]. Su gentoo hai la libertà di scegliere cosa installare, ma devi sapere cosa fare. In alternativa usa i meta pacchetti che risolvono alla radice il problema installando tutto il meta pacchetto per una specifica funzione kdebase , kdenetwork etc

----------

